# CC Llandovery Ride. Sat 26th May.



## lukesdad (16 Mar 2012)

Schedueling this one for May, so preffered dates please. I should be OK for any friday saturday or sunday. Suggestions only from those likely to attend. Meet 10 am Castle car park, (parking all day £1). Good rail service on the central wales line.

Classic road route, taking in the views of Llynne Brianne, the Devils staircase, the beautiful valley down to Llant'd Wells and the decent off sugar loaf. Used by many Sportives inc. The Autumn epic. Road surfaces are excellent as are tea shops  Pace to suit slowest rider. Route distance tad over 40 miles, I think graham has a route map he can post ?

So come on give it a go, you know you want to ! One of the must do routes in Wales

...am I over selling it ?


----------



## pubrunner (16 Mar 2012)

lukesdad said:


> Schedueling this one for May, so preffered dates please. I should be OK for any friday saturday or sunday. Suggestions only from those likely to attend. Meet 10 am Castle car park, (parking all day £1). Good rail service on the central wales line.
> 
> Classic road route, taking in the views of Llynne Brianne, the Devils staircase, the beautiful valley down to Llant'd Wells and the decent off sugar loaf. Used by many Sportives inc. The Autumn epic. Road surfaces are excellent as are tea shops  Pace to suit slowest rider. Route distance tad over 40 miles, I think graham has a route map he can post ?
> 
> ...


 
I'm interested in doing this ride, but *in May*, I can *only* do Saturdays - 12th, 19th & 26th.

If Banjo's going, I'd better get some training in . . . . . . and some weight off !

No pub stop ? I cycle better on Guinness  . . . or Rev. James.



lukesdad said:


> *Pace to suit slowest rider*.


 
That'd be me, then


----------



## Banjo (16 Mar 2012)

26th is about the only day for me and even that I cant fully commit to as much as I would like to.

Dont worry Pubrunner I am like the Michelin Man on two wheels at the moment.All my efforts to lose a bit have failed, as a last resort I may have to cut back on eating and drinking a bit.

It is a great route ,very scenic and not much traffic.


----------



## Crackle (16 Mar 2012)

hmmm, 3hrs by Jalopy and a whole two months in which to wiggle this way or that way on the matter. I'll express an interest LD, as in I'd really like to come along but fate has been unkind to me this year, so we'll see. I can't do the 20th, well I might be able to but I'll be in, you owe me, hoc, for some time. I wouldn't rule it out just because of me anyhow, as I'm fickle. Hills you say? I believe I might have one I can practise on around here somewhere.


----------



## Sittingduck (16 Mar 2012)

Ahhh, I put this into Google maps and my house is only 198 miles away from the start point (if I cycle up the M4 hard shoulder). Would have to go round the block to bring up the 200! Much as I would like to come along LD, I think this may be off the menu


----------



## lukesdad (16 Mar 2012)

pubrunner said:


> I'm interested in doing this ride, but *in May*, I can *only* do Saturdays - 12th, 19th & 26th.
> 
> If Banjo's going, I'd better get some training in . . . . . . and some weight off !
> 
> ...


 
Funny you should say that pubby, theres a pub situated right next door to both tea stops


----------



## lukesdad (16 Mar 2012)

Sittingduck said:


> Ahhh, I put this into Google maps and my house is only 198 miles away from the start point (if I cycle up the M4 hard shoulder). Would have to go round the block to bring up the 200! Much as I would like to come along LD, I think this may be off the menu


 
Im sure there s a tough South easterner' ll turn up SD, cadge a lift. Tap that Jay geezer Im sure he d love to come


----------



## lukesdad (16 Mar 2012)

Shall we pencil in the 26th then ?


----------



## Doseone (16 Mar 2012)

Can I come? I could provide the others with competition to be slowest up the hills. 26th ok with me.


----------



## lukesdad (16 Mar 2012)

Doseone said:


> Can I come? I could provide the others with competition to be slowest up the hills. 26th ok with me.


Be lovely to see you Doseone.


----------



## lukesdad (16 Mar 2012)

Banjo said:


> 26th is about the only day for me and even that I cant fully commit to as much as I would like to.
> 
> Dont worry Pubrunner I am like the Michelin Man on two wheels at the moment.All my efforts to lose a bit have failed, as a last resort I may have to cut back on eating and drinking a bit.
> 
> It is a great route ,very scenic and not much traffic.


Is yours and pubbys weight loss bet still running ?


----------



## Doseone (16 Mar 2012)

lukesdad said:


> Be lovely to see you Doseone.


 
Thanks, I'll really look forward to it. Guess I better lay off the crisps and liquorice toffees for a bit then.


----------



## Muddyfox (21 Mar 2012)

How hilly is this one LD ? and will it be all skinny tyres and lycra ?


----------



## lukesdad (21 Mar 2012)

Muddyfox said:


> How hilly is this one LD ? and will it be all skinny tyres and lycra ?


 One short steep one " the staircase " and "no " to the skinny lycra clad roadies 'cept one


----------



## lukesdad (29 Mar 2012)

Route map;

http://ridewithgps.com/routes/1036542


----------



## Sittingduck (29 Mar 2012)

Max Grade: 31.9 % 
I'm rather glad I live too far away for this ride, now. You lot have a great ride though!!


----------



## Crackle (29 Mar 2012)

Sittingduck said:


> Max Grade: 31.9 %
> I'm rather glad I live too far away for this ride, now. You lot have a great ride though!!


 
Yeah, if I go, I'll take my walking boots.


----------



## lukesdad (29 Mar 2012)

Its not that bad, really in real life


----------



## lukesdad (29 Mar 2012)

User13710 said:


> Well that's me thoroughly put off  sorry! I'm waiting on srw's Guildford ride announcement before making a final decision ...


 Sorry to hear that TMN. There is allways TC s Gower ride that might be more up your street later in the year.


----------



## theclaud (29 Mar 2012)

You thinking a 10am start, LD? I'm interested if I'm around. TMN I don't think you should rule it out on account of one teensy hill, exaggerated by ShrinkingDuck. Sunday recovery at Chateau Claud could involve G&T...


----------



## lukesdad (30 Mar 2012)

Yep 10 a.m. TC, "ShrinkingDuck" love it !  and the bit he s reffering to is on the way down TMN.


----------



## Sittingduck (30 Mar 2012)

Hehehe, to be fair I spent a fair bit of time 'Street viewing' the nasty looking bits Yesterday. Didn't look bad at all to be fair... although S.V. always tends to disguise the gradient. Some nice looking countryside - never seen so much green and brown all over the screen.


----------



## Doseone (30 Mar 2012)

Sittingduck said:


> .... Some nice looking countryside - never seen so much green and brown all over the screen.


 
The scenery around Lynn Brianne (and the area a bit further north around Clairwen) is really stunning.


----------



## lukesdad (30 Mar 2012)

Doseone said:


> The scenery around Lynn Brianne (and the area a bit further north around Clairwen) is really stunning.


Not forgetting the view down the valley from sugarloaf.


----------



## Banjo (3 Apr 2012)

There are some steep bits obviously but no hurry to get up them on a social ride and the steep bits are quite short climbs. Dont be put off its a stunning area to ride. Very light traffic, good road surfaces and amazing scenery.


----------



## lukesdad (4 Apr 2012)

Banjo said:


> There are some steep bits obviously but no hurry to get up them on a social ride and the steep bits are quite short climbs. Dont be put off its a stunning area to ride. Very light traffic, good road surfaces and amazing scenery.


No hurry at all, looks like Ill be battling for the Lantern Rouge position an' all


----------



## Doseone (4 Apr 2012)

lukesdad said:


> No hurry at all, looks like Ill be battling for the Lantern Rouge position an' all


 Will you be ok in time? If not lets put the date back, wouldn't be right to do it without you.


----------



## lukesdad (4 Apr 2012)

I ll be there by hook or by crook


----------



## Doseone (4 Apr 2012)

lukesdad said:


> I ll be there by hook or by crook


Great news


----------



## pubrunner (10 Apr 2012)

lukesdad said:


> Is yours and pubbys weight loss bet still running ?


 
I hope not; but keep feeding Banjo the deep-fried mars bars, just in case !

I'm sure that Banjo's won the bet - the prize is a year's supply of Trex.



lukesdad said:


> No hurry at all, looks like Ill be battling for the Lantern Rouge position an' all


 
You've got me worried now - I know that you are a lot quicker than me ! 

I don't even know where Llandovery is, but I suspect I'll have to make an early start - it'll be a 2 - 3 hour drive, I'd imagine, anywhere in South Wales seems to be a 2 - 3 hour drive.


----------



## lukesdad (11 Apr 2012)

Nothing to worry about.

Knee is a bit dodgy at the mo.


----------



## lukesdad (14 Apr 2012)

Shall we have a start list then ?... Why not.

So far
Doseone
Pubby (al fresco ?)
The Banj
Lukesdad
TC (comitments permitting)
TMN (is she isn t she ? )
Crax ?
Fuddy ?


----------



## lukesdad (15 Apr 2012)

some pics to wet the appetite


----------



## pubrunner (16 Apr 2012)

lukesdad said:


> Shall we have a start list then ?... Why not.
> 
> So far
> Doseone
> ...


 
How do you reckon that this will compare with the Hereford ride ? It's a bit shorter, so I hope that there'll be a few (steep) hills to slow down the other riders.

I get in touch with al-fresco today; I've not seen him since the Hereford ride, but I believe that he's really been churning out the miles this year. By contrast, I've probably done fewer than 100 miles in total this year ; still, with an optimistic attitude and careful pacing, I'm sure that I'll get round.


----------



## lukesdad (16 Apr 2012)

A lot tamer than the Hereford ride


----------



## lukesdad (16 Apr 2012)

User13710 said:


> OK I've made a decision, with a little help from my friends, and will be venturing over the border for this one after all, staying in the van for a day or two .


 
Was it the pics. or the G&T that swung it ?


----------



## pubrunner (16 Apr 2012)

lukesdad said:


> some pics to wet the appetite


 
I'm not very fit at the mo'; not expecting us to swim in that, are you ?


----------



## lukesdad (16 Apr 2012)

Now there's a thought  We could allways try to catch our lunch.


----------



## Banjo (28 Apr 2012)

pubrunner said:


> I'm not very fit at the mo'; not expecting us to swim in that, are you ?


 
Thats how Lukesdad hurt himself.Trying to Bunnyhop across it


----------



## Banjo (2 May 2012)

Sorry people but I have to drop out of this one .Hope the sunshines and you have a good day.


----------



## lukesdad (2 May 2012)

That is indeed a shame Graham,next time


----------



## theclaud (2 May 2012)

Banjo said:


> Sorry people but I have to drop out of this one .Hope the sunshines and you have a good day.


 


I'm still planning to make this. LD - can you give me a bit of an outline of route and likely timings? I'll probably come up to Llandovery with TMN, but I need to get back for work in the evening so might need to get a train back.


----------



## lukesdad (2 May 2012)

Route is here http://ridewithgps.com/routes/1036542 10 am start at castle car park. I would think ride duration 4-5 hours.


----------



## lukesdad (2 May 2012)

User13710 said:


> Not sure I can afford the diesel ... oh, just for a second there I thought we were heading for France!


  Oh you caught that did you ? Slight slip up he he !


----------



## Crackle (2 May 2012)

lukesdad said:


> Route is here http://ridewithgps.com/routes/1036542 10 am start at castle car park. I would think ride duration 4-5 hours.


 
Where's the pub, you haven't even marked the important bits!

I still have this in mind but there are two potential flies. One, it's the start of half term. No plans yet but you never know and two, I'll be riding this on running legs not cycling legs.

If I do go, do you want me to put my rack on to strap your other crutch to, LD?


----------



## lukesdad (2 May 2012)

Good reason for the pub omission as havn t decided yet whether to ride clockwise or anti clockwise, I think you are a week early on the half term, unless thats just wales. Its only one day man ! Surely the kids can do without you for one day. Just think the promise of a pint from LD has been lingering for at least 2 years, will you ever claim it if you don t come.

..and my other crotch is fine thank you !


----------



## pubrunner (3 May 2012)

Crackle said:


> Where's the pub, you haven't even marked the important bits!


 
Yes, LD needs to re-assess my priorities  - I'll be in need of a drink at some stage. 



Crackle said:


> I'll be riding this on* running* legs not cycling legs.


 
Me too !

But be assured, not only have I cycled far fewer miles than you, I''ve* run* fewer too. I'm probably older than you, almost certainly less fit and probably carrying a few more pounds . My bike is over 30 years old and my cycling attire is distinctly 'shabby'.

I'll be getting round on 'muscle memory' - I think that's what it's called .

To be honest, when I read that my buddy Banjo can't do it, I *very* nearly pulled out; but I can't resist the opportunity to double my total yearly mileage.

I hope that there won't be too many 'speed merchants' doing it - but if there are, I'm sure that I'll find it to be a 'character building' experience.


----------



## Crackle (3 May 2012)

lukesdad said:


> Good reason for the pub omission as havn t decided yet whether to ride clockwise or anti clockwise, I think you are a week early on the half term, unless thats just wales. Its only one day man ! Surely the kids can do without you for one day. Just think the promise of a pint from LD has been lingering for at least 2 years, will you ever claim it if you don t come.


 
You're right, a shock in itself, I'm a week early.

Younger and fitter, hmmmm.....

If I'm struggling, I'll just moan at LD all the way around.


----------



## lukesdad (3 May 2012)

Hark at these two ^^  I ll pack an oxygen tent for the pair of you !


----------



## Doseone (3 May 2012)

pubrunner said:


> I hope that there won't be too many 'speed merchants' doing it - but if there are, I'm sure that I'll find it to be a 'character building' experience.


 
I'm hoping the same.....please wait for me at the top of the hills Looking forward to it, hope the weather improves.

There's a pub at Rhandirmyn


----------



## pubrunner (3 May 2012)

lukesdad said:


> Shall we have a start list then ?... Why not.
> Pubby (*al fresco* ?)


 
Sadly,* al-fresco* won't be attending this one . . . . . . . actually, probably just as well, 'cos he's really been churning out the miles. He does more in a week, than I've done all year.


----------



## pubrunner (3 May 2012)

lukesdad said:


> Hark at these two ^^  I ll pack an oxygen tent for the pair of you !


 
No need, I'll bring some breeze blocks for you  . . . . two or three should be enough.


----------



## lukesdad (3 May 2012)

Doseone said:


> I'm hoping the same.....please wait for me at the top of the hills Looking forward to it, hope the weather improves.
> 
> There's a pub at Rhandirmyn


 
Hmm depending on which way we do it it ll be near the start or near the finnish


----------



## theclaud (3 May 2012)

lukesdad said:


> Route is here http://ridewithgps.com/routes/1036542 10 am start at castle car park. I would think ride duration 4-5 hours.



Thanks LD. If it agrees with her plans I can go back to Swansea with TMN, if not I'll need to get on the 16:33 from Llandovery - as there's about one train a fortnight and that's when it goes...


----------



## lukesdad (3 May 2012)

If you want to kill some time TC (if not going with TMN) i'll be riding back Carmarthen way. You could pick the train up at Llandeilo.


----------



## theclaud (3 May 2012)

lukesdad said:


> If you want to kill some time TC (if not going with TMN) i'll be riding back Carmarthen way. You could pick the train up at Llandeilo.


 
Cool - it's good to have a few options. I sort of assumed there'd be some lurking around in a boozer post-ride.


----------



## lukesdad (3 May 2012)

theclaud said:


> Cool - it's good to have a few options. I sort of assumed there'd be some lurking around in a boozer post-ride.


----------



## lukesdad (3 May 2012)

theclaud said:


> Cool - it's good to have a few options. I sort of assumed there'd be some lurking around in a boozer post-ride.


 Careful Graham might just change his mind, and put off that kinky audaxer swapping weekend he's been dreaming of !


----------



## pubrunner (3 May 2012)

Banjo said:


> Sorry people but I have to drop out of this one .


 
Great, more cake for me !


----------



## Banjo (3 May 2012)

pubrunner said:


> Great, more cake for me !


 
Try not to get too emotional about me not going Andy. Its fully understandable and its OK for men to cry these days...
Unfortunately I have some family stuff then and its the only weekend I have off between now and June.


----------



## pubrunner (4 May 2012)

Banjo said:


> Try not to get too emotional about me not going Andy. Its fully understandable and its OK for men to cry these days...


----------



## lukesdad (7 May 2012)

updated route with hostelries included http://ridewithgps.com/routes/1153114 now which way round shall we do it any prferences anybody ?


----------



## Doseone (7 May 2012)

lukesdad said:


> updated route with hostelries included http://ridewithgps.com/routes/1153114 now which way round shall we do it any prferences anybody ?


 
Looking at the route profile I would say do it clockwise. 1st half is largely uphill, 2nd half largely downhill. Got no strong feelings though, I'll go with the flow.


----------



## Crackle (7 May 2012)

lukesdad said:


> updated route with hostelries included http://ridewithgps.com/routes/1153114 now which way round shall we do it any prferences anybody ?


You decide. If I have to, it means I can't moan at you.


----------



## pubrunner (8 May 2012)

Doseone said:


> Looking at the route profile I would say do it clockwise. *1st half is largely uphill*, 2nd half largely downhill.


 
Seems a good idea to me, to get the hills out of the way early on; that way, if I'm struggling to keep up, at least it'll be a bit easier this way round.


----------



## pubrunner (8 May 2012)

User13710 said:


> Not that I'm being contrary or anything, but given the choice I'd prefer the hills to be later in the ride. I find I need the first few miles to warm up, otherwise I really struggle. After the hills last Sunday I think I'm a dead-cert to be your back marker on this ride.


 
So long as there's a drink at the end, who cares ? 



User13710 said:


> After the hills last Sunday I think *I'm a dead-cert to be your back marker on this ride*.


 
Hmm, I'm expecting it to be me .


----------



## lukesdad (8 May 2012)

Hang on uphill first half downhill second half..am i missing something here ?


----------



## lukesdad (8 May 2012)

..... I was just thinking it wouldn t matter... never mind ! Carry on


----------



## Crackle (8 May 2012)

LD, don't forget to pack one of you spare Bottom Bracket motors and an extra battery pack for your seatpost. We wouldn't want the pathfinder falling behind.


----------



## pubrunner (8 May 2012)

Crackle said:


> LD, don't forget to pack one of you spare Bottom Bracket motors and an extra battery pack for your seatpost. We wouldn't want the pathfinder falling behind.


 
LD doesn't need any help; I've cycled with him once before . . . . . . . and was left trailing in his wake ! Given my lack of fitness/training, I see no reason why that situation should change.

On the Hereford ride, LD was so far ahead, that he even came back a couple of times, to check that I hadn't lost my way or expired - and to have a good laugh at my lack of cycling ability  . At no stage, did he look tired in the slightest. If there are riders present who are faster than LD, I'll have every reason to worry.



User13710 said:


> Is it all uphill then, Mark?  Anyway, stop interrupting our argument about who's going to be last ...


 
. . . . . . . . so* my place will be right at the very back* . . . with TMN some way in front.


----------



## Doseone (8 May 2012)

lukesdad said:


> Hang on uphill first half downhill second half..am i missing something here ?


Erm, no. Having given this matter some further thought and now coming to the same conclusion as you can I please retract my earlier comment. Facepalm moment


----------



## lukesdad (8 May 2012)

Crackle said:


> LD, don't forget to pack one of you spare Bottom Bracket motors and an extra battery pack for your seatpost. We wouldn't want the pathfinder falling behind.


 Im more likely to need the physio crax


----------



## lukesdad (8 May 2012)

...thats after pubbys' kicked me in my good knee.

Be careful what you do between now and 26th pubby TC can turn a pedal or two


----------



## pubrunner (9 May 2012)

lukesdad said:


> Be careful what you do between now and 26th pubby


 
I've just injured my achilles  - through running, not cycling. So I'll be even less fit than usual. I'll have to take it easy, just to get to the start line.

I shall be there, of course ! . . . . . . . unless it is raining hard.



lukesdad said:


> *TC can turn a pedal or two*


 
Humiliated by a mere slip of a girl 

I'm sure that TC wouldn't resort to any type of 'point scoring'  - if that happens, I'll shall, of course, pretend not to notice.


----------



## frank9755 (14 May 2012)

I did the bit from Rhandirmwyn up to the Devil's Staircase last weekend (as part of a loop from Dolgoch Youth Hostel near there) and can confirm that there cannot be many better cycling roads in the country. The big loop along the side of the reservoir is pure joy - enjoy the ride!


----------



## pubrunner (14 May 2012)

frank9755 said:


> I did the bit from Rhandirmwyn up to the Devil's Staircase last weekend (as part of a loop from Dolgoch Youth Hostel near there) and can confirm that there cannot be many better cycling roads in the country. The big loop along the side of the reservoir is pure joy - enjoy the ride!


 
Frank, how hilly is the region ?

I'm not sure that I like the sound of anything called 'Staircase'


----------



## theclaud (14 May 2012)

pubrunner said:


> Frank, how hilly is the region ?
> 
> I'm not sure that I like the sound of anything called 'Staircase'


 
I believe the term Frank is searching for is "pancake flat". Or as near as.


----------



## frank9755 (14 May 2012)

theclaud said:


> I believe the term Frank is searching for is "pancake flat". Or as near as.


Put it this way, I certainly know people who would call it that.
But don't believe anyone who says it never rains there!


----------



## Banjo (14 May 2012)

pubrunner said:


> I've just injured my achilles  - through running, not cycling. So I'll be even less fit than usual. I'll have to take it easy, just to get to the start line.


 
I can commiserate with you about the achilles tendon,I did the same thing about 3 or 4 years ago ,I could barely walk for weeks but oddly it was ok on the bike. I havent done any running since (too scared of doing it again).

Hope yours isnt so bad but if you cant ride at least then there will be enough cake to go round.


----------



## theclaud (14 May 2012)

frank9755 said:


> Put it this way, I certainly know people who would call it that.
> But don't believe anyone who says it never rains there!


 
LD isn't lying as such - he's simply impervious to gradient. You can't live round there if your worldview doesn't iron stuff out a bit. Hills for LD are just flat things that are looked at askew.


----------



## theclaud (14 May 2012)

User13710 said:


> Oh dear! You do realise that I go up hills at a slow walking pace don't you?  I hope you've allowed lots of time for this ride.



You'll be fine - I'm just playing to Frank's expectations. It's true that LD is impervious to gradient, but he's inexhaustibly patient with the rest of us who don't share this quality, and I'm sure he's pacing the ride with that in mind.


----------



## pubrunner (14 May 2012)

Banjo said:


> Hope yours isnt so bad but if you cant ride .


 
I *will* be there . . . . . . . unless it is raining hard.



Banjo said:


> . . . then there will be *enough cake to go round*.


 
How many are actually going to be sharing the cake ?

C'mon LD, pull your finger out and get a list organised.


----------



## Doseone (14 May 2012)

If I bring cake do I have to share it?


----------



## pubrunner (14 May 2012)

Doseone said:


> If I bring cake *do I have to share it*?


 
Only with me . . . . . . . . that's half each !

In return, I'll give you half of my kitkat.


----------



## Doseone (15 May 2012)

pubrunner said:


> Only with me . . . . . . . . that's half each !
> 
> In return, I'll give you half of my kitkat.


 
Deal. It had better be a big Kitkat


----------



## lukesdad (15 May 2012)

pubrunner said:


> I *will* be there . . . . . . . unless it is raining hard.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Thought I did this hmm, waiting for a few sitting on the fence. Is it the dry or wet list you want ?


----------



## pubrunner (16 May 2012)

lukesdad said:


> Thought I did this hmm, waiting for a few sitting on the fence. Is it the dry or wet list you want ?


 
Stop sitting on the fence, LD

The list of those* who will be there* ! 

. . . . . . . the cake list.


----------



## pubrunner (16 May 2012)

Doseone said:


> Deal. It had better be a big Kitkat


 
Better be a big cake !


----------



## lukesdad (16 May 2012)

pubrunner said:


> Stop sitting on the fence, LD
> 
> The list of those* who will be there* !
> 
> . . . . . . . the cake list.


At present,

TMN
TC
Doesone
Crackle
davehann
you and me


----------



## lukesdad (16 May 2012)

Don't mind sharing a squished jam sarnie, any takers ?


----------



## davehann (16 May 2012)

ok
i am up for it
anyone share a lift , banjo?


----------



## lukesdad (17 May 2012)

davehann said:


> ok
> i am up for it
> anyone share a lift , banjo?


 
Most welcome Dave, lift ? You should be able to ride from there


----------



## Banjo (17 May 2012)

davehann said:


> ok
> i am up for it
> anyone share a lift , banjo?


 
Sorry Dave Cant do this one unfortunately, Dont let Pub Runner see your home made flapjack


----------



## davehann (17 May 2012)

oops , i just realised i have promised to support my friend when she carries the olympic torch throuh barry.
so not riding on 29th!


----------



## theclaud (18 May 2012)

Torch comes to Mumbles on the 27th I think. TMN and I could watch it whilst eating Belgian waffles from the Big Apple.


----------



## lukesdad (19 May 2012)

davehann said:


> oops , i just realised i have promised to support my friend when she carries the olympic torch throuh barry.
> so not riding on 29th!


 
Ride is the 26th if that makes a difference ?


----------



## davehann (20 May 2012)

not really, i am dyslexic and i meant 26th!


----------



## theclaud (21 May 2012)

Ping TMN! I'm guessing your van will only take two x people 'n' bikes? Just asking cos I've found one or two other possible takers, but they can get the train if not.

Pedalled through Llandovery yesterday, as it happens - I wasn't in the mood to go over the Black Mountain, so I went round it instead.


----------



## theclaud (21 May 2012)

No worries - that's kinda how I pictured it. The others will be fine going by train if they decide to come, or might opt to bring vehicles of their own. Glorious weather here today - hope it holds up.

Thing with going round mountains is that it's always a helluva long way. But I did get to finish on what is pretty much a 30-mile downhill down the Swansea Valley


----------



## lukesdad (21 May 2012)

theclaud said:


> Ping TMN! I'm guessing your van will only take two x people 'n' bikes? Just asking cos I've found one or two other possible takers, but they can get the train if not.
> 
> Pedalled through Llandovery yesterday, as it happens - I wasn't in the mood to go over the Black Mountain, so I went round it instead.


 
How can you not be in the mood to go over the Black mountain ?


----------



## lukesdad (21 May 2012)

Don't let Richiepoo see that camper !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lukesdad (21 May 2012)

If anybody wants my mobile no. drop me a PM won't be on here for the next couple of days small matter of a mini tour of Pembs. see you all sat. 10 a.m. Castle car park Llandovery.


----------



## theclaud (21 May 2012)

lukesdad said:


> How can you not be in the mood to go over the Black mountain ?


 
There are times, LD, when mountains are just a wee bit too, well... mountainous. For those of us who are not impervious to gradient, anyway. I had it in mind for some reason that I'd do quite a long ride, and opted for distance over elevation, not feeling tough enough for both...


----------



## Doseone (21 May 2012)

Really looking forward to this. Forecast looks great, temperature in the high teens, dry, sunny but a bit breezy.


----------



## lukesdad (21 May 2012)

Crackle has my mobile no. you can PM him for it as Im not around for a bit.


----------



## lukesdad (21 May 2012)

Doseone said:


> Really looking forward to this. Forecast looks great, temperature in the high teens, dry, sunny but a bit breezy.


 
Fingers crossed


----------



## Crackle (21 May 2012)

lukesdad said:


> Crackle has my mobile no. you can PM him for it as Im not around for a bit.


Good job I ran into you in chat tonight. I was all set to turn up on Sunday!


----------



## Crackle (24 May 2012)

User13710 said:


> Don't forget the sunblock everyone - have I jinxed this ride now I've said that?  I'm looking forward to it ... as long as we don't get heatstroke.


 
Oh my. It wasn't that good last time I looked.


----------



## lukesdad (25 May 2012)

User13710 said:


> I was looking at http://www.yr.no which is usually very accurate


 is that Norwegian or Swedish ?


----------



## srw (25 May 2012)

So does the Met Office (find the map, and click on "surface pressure").


----------



## Doseone (25 May 2012)

Can I ask a couple of questions about tomorrow?

Most important things first.....nom nom nom......Now, I'm assuming LD has done a precourse ride and left supplies of lemon drizzle cake and ice cold ginger beer at 1km intervals. But, just incase he hasn't , should I be bringing some sarnies or is it going to pan out that there will be food stops along the way?

Second question.....most of the rides I do are within striking distance of home so I tend to travel light and rely on the telephone call to angry wife method of dealing with mechanical issues. Not that I've actually had to use it for a long time, touch wood. Should I be popping to the LBS to get a puncture repair kit? I don't have a portable pump, only a track pump.

Really looking forward to tomorrow, slightly nervous I suppose as this will be my longest ride for some while. 

Also, found this which gives a nice write up/ photos and covers some the route that we'll be on. The link is a 13mb download of a cycling plus article.


----------



## lukesdad (25 May 2012)

Doseone said:


> Can I ask a couple of questions about tomorrow?
> 
> Most important things first.....nom nom nom......Now, I'm assuming LD has done a precourse ride and left supplies of lemon drizzle cake and ice cold ginger beer at 1km intervals. But, just incase he hasn't , should I be bringing some sarnies or is it going to pan out that there will be food stops along the way?
> 
> ...


As TMN says above, travel as light as possible would be my advice. Make sure you ve got plenty of liquid looks like its gonna be hot, swimsuits optional !


----------



## Crackle (25 May 2012)

Doseone said:


> Can I ask a couple of questions about tomorrow?
> 
> Most important things first.....nom nom nom......Now, I'm assuming LD has done a precourse ride and left supplies of lemon drizzle cake and ice cold ginger beer at 1km intervals. But, just incase he hasn't , should I be bringing some sarnies or is it going to pan out that there will be food stops along the way?
> 
> ...


 
That's a nice write up, sounds fabulous. I'll see about the steep bits. Can't decides on Specialized Tahos or my Scarpa walking boots......!

I'm not taking much food, just a few bars in case I get the munchies halfway up the staircase


----------



## Doseone (25 May 2012)

User13710 said:


> On page 1 LD mentions 'both tea stops'  and a pub next to one of them . Spare tube might be better than the repair kit - I always carry a pump, and I'm sure I won't be the only one.





lukesdad said:


> As TMN says above, travel as light as possible would be my advice. Make sure you ve got plenty of liquid looks like its gonna be hot, swimsuits optional !





Crackle said:


> That's a nice write up, sounds fabulous. I'll see about the steep bits. Can't decides on Specialized Tahos or my Scarpa walking boots......!
> 
> I'm not taking much food, just a few bars in case I get the munchies halfway up the staircase


 
Thanks folks. I read the bit about the staircase but my mind has blanked it out. It doesn't exist. It can't hurt me. Think happy thoughts.

See you tomorrow


----------



## lukesdad (26 May 2012)

Lovely morning folks ! Birds are singing, I ll be having my brekkie check the bike over then off. See you all soon.


----------



## Doseone (26 May 2012)

lukesdad said:


> Lovely morning folks ! Birds are singing, I ll be having my brekkie check the bike over then off. See you all soon.


 
You Looney See you later


----------



## The Jogger (26 May 2012)

Well?


----------



## Crackle (26 May 2012)

The Jogger said:


> Well?


 
It was a grand day out as Wallace might say.

Very, very hot and pretty blustery and windy, which made some of the climbs a lot more challenging than they should have been.

Good ride, good scenery and good company. It was a pleasure to meet everyone.

Pubrunner and Doseone doeth protest too much, both were strong riders, although Doseone's rear cassette, fashioned out of a large dinner plate, who knew they made them that big, was a boon on the hills but he was pretty swift on the flat too.

Pubrunner has the pictures which he will hopefully post sometime later.

I arrived back some time before 9pm, hope LD is not still pedalling home.


----------



## Doseone (26 May 2012)

Crackle said:


> It was a grand day out as Wallace might say.
> 
> Very, very hot and pretty blustery and windy, which made some of the climbs a lot more challenging than they should have been.
> 
> ...


 
I never used the top half of my rear casette That big hill was a killer. Great day out, great weather, amazing scenery and i really enjoyed your company. sorry i had to shoot off, I was already late for a prior arrangement. Cheers


----------



## lukesdad (26 May 2012)

I iz home despite a verbal assault on the A40 from 2 dodgy looking females in an even dodgier looking camper van 
The wind indeed made it an interesting ride, excellent company in lovely countryside. Im sure pubby put something in that last slice of bara brith and he peformed some pretty clever dissapearing tricks along the way  

Thoroughly enjoyed the day, couldn't think of a nicer way to spend a saturday.


----------



## Crackle (26 May 2012)

Doseone said:


> I never used the top half of my rear casette That big hill was a killer. Great day out, great weather, amazing scenery and i really enjoyed your company. sorry i had to shoot off, I was already late for a prior arrangement. Cheers


 
I might have seen you at the end but we were all waiting for Pubby who'd done a secret transport off the A483 straight into the car park. He did the same trick later after I went after him to send him back to the pub we were at, only to discover when I got back that he was in the pub having come from the opposite direction that he set off in!


----------



## Doseone (26 May 2012)

Crackle said:


> I might have seen you at the end but we were all waiting for Pubby who'd done a secret transport off the A483 straight into the car park. He did the same trick later after I went after him to send him back to the pub we were at, only to discover when I got back that he was in the pub having come from the opposite direction that he set off in!


Ha ha classic. Pubby did appear in the car park just before I left. He was flying up the hills today. Would have loved to have been able to stay and join you for a pint.


----------



## theclaud (27 May 2012)

Thanks, LD, for a splendid ride. Good to meet you, Crackle, Doesone and The Scarlet Pubrunner. The Staircase is a ****ing ****faced ****bucket of a hill. I am irritated by it and intend to go back there with joke gears and a following wind. Great day out, except that some twat of a cyclist was in the ****ing way wen we were trying to get home.


----------



## Aperitif (27 May 2012)

theclaud said:


> Thanks, LD, for a splendid ride. Good to meet you, Crackle, Doesone and The Scarlet Pubrunner. The Staircase is a ****ing ****faced ****bucket of a hill. I am irritated by it and intend to go back there with joke gears and a following wind. Great day out, except that some twat of a cyclist was in the ****ing way wen we were trying to get home.


Charming, I'm sure!
Hot Wales I hope.


----------



## lukesdad (27 May 2012)

Aperitif said:


> Charming, I'm sure!
> Hot Wales I hope.


 
You'd have loved the route 'teef pancake flat


----------



## lukesdad (27 May 2012)

Doseone said:


> Ha ha classic. Pubby did appear in the car park just before I left. He was flying up the hills today. Would have loved to have been able to stay and join you for a pint.


 
When you departed we waited for him on the corner for a few minutes. ( only a few mind, pub was calling ) When we got back to the car park, the cheeky bugger was sitting in his car grinning from ear to ear.


----------



## Crackle (27 May 2012)

lukesdad said:


> You'd have loved the route 'teef pancake flat


 
You've seen my pancackes then. I never sieve the flour, always got great big lumps in, bet you wouldn't even notice them!


----------



## Crackle (27 May 2012)

theclaud said:


> Thanks, LD, for a splendid ride. Good to meet you, Crackle, Doesone and The Scarlet Pubrunner. The Staircase is a ****ing ****faced ****bucket of a hill. I am irritated by it and intend to go back there with joke gears and a following wind. Great day out, except that some twat of a cyclist was in the ****ing way wen we were trying to get home.


 
See, I had the silly gears but not the legs. You had the legs but not the silly gears. Shame you can't swap these things around and take it in turns to ride up daft hills.


----------



## Crackle (27 May 2012)

1865657 said:


> You are George Bernard Shaw's more pragmatic half?


 
I don't think I can be compared to Mr. Shaw and as far as I know, he never rode a bike did he?


----------



## lukesdad (27 May 2012)

mmm lumpy pancakes, you cooking next time crax ?


----------



## rich p (27 May 2012)

lukesdad said:


> mmm lumpy pancakes, you cooking next time crax ?


 What a load of old crepe.


----------



## pubrunner (27 May 2012)

lukesdad said:


> When we got back to the car park, the cheeky bugger was sitting in his car grinning from ear to ear.


 
At least the cheeky bugger didn't unashamedly 'steal' the last piece of bara brith. The evidence clearly shows you sitting with a piece in each hand. No wonder Banjo's losing weight, when you keep mopping up the crumbs - snaffling his share.


*'The Lads' before the off.*







*Cafe stop.*
*(L to R; TC, Crackle, TMN, Doesone & Lukesdad)*






*A pensive Crackle.*






*TMN + Doseone . . . . . . and also the extra (banjo's) piece of bara brith - soon to be guzzled by Luke'sdad.*






*Cake in each hand, Luke'sdad extols the virtues of carbo-loading.*











*TC nervously considers whether LD might try to guzzle her tea*






*Great views - nearly as good as where I live* 






*At the top of the first climb.*

*(L to R; Doesone, Lukesdad, Crackle, TC &TMN)*






I had a great time - rides such as this, should be mandatory for all CC'ers.


----------



## Banjo (27 May 2012)

Gutted that I couldnt get there. Looks like you managed the cake without my help.LD may be good on hill climbs but he isnt in my league at cake eating.

Glad it went well.


----------



## lukesdad (27 May 2012)

Whats crax wearing on his head ?


----------



## Crackle (27 May 2012)

lukesdad said:


> Whats crax wearing on his head ?


 
I told you, hair.

Or do you mean my sunglasses.


----------



## Doseone (27 May 2012)

Great photos Pubby. Thanks for posting those. It was like having the paparazzi with us

Crax I meant to say that lamb shank you had looked the business. Awesome pub to stop at in Llanwrtyd Wells, the land lady would have kept giving tasters all day long I think. 

Hope you all had easy journeys home.


----------



## theclaud (28 May 2012)

Nice pix, Pubbers.



Doseone said:


> Awesome pub to stop at in Llanwrtyd Wells, the land lady would have kept giving tasters all day long I think.


 
She was fab. Actually the tasters were all slightly sour - I don't think anyone had been drinking the ales before we arrived - but the pint that followed wasn't bad. Ice cubes in the refilled water bottles was a nice touch.


----------



## theclaud (28 May 2012)

Crackle said:


> See, I had the silly gears but not the legs. You had the legs but not the silly gears. Shame you can't swap these things around and take it in turns to ride up daft hills.


 
I would have gladly swapped, but I had neither. I imagined for a while that a breather after the first ultra-steep bit would do it, but when I got going again my entire being had turned to jelly. I had to take my shoes off just to be able to _push_ the bike up the hill.


----------



## lukesdad (28 May 2012)

Banjo said:


> Gutted that I couldnt get there. Looks like you managed the cake without my help.LD may be good on hill climbs but he isnt in my league at cake eating.
> 
> Glad it went well.


He missed you so much he ordered an extra portion of Barra and forced me to eat it in your honour.

Hopefully TC will be organizing the annual friday nite beer fest round the gower. I know you wouldn t want to miss that one


----------



## Doseone (28 May 2012)

theclaud said:


> I would have gladly swapped, but I had neither. I imagined for a while that a breather after the first ultra-steep bit would do it, but when I got going again my entire being had turned to jelly. I had to take my shoes off just to be able to _push_ the bike up the hill.


TC you're too modest. How you got that far up with the gearing you had I'll never know.


----------



## pubrunner (28 May 2012)

Crackle said:


> It was a grand day out as Wallace might say.
> 
> Good ride, good scenery and good company. It was a pleasure to meet everyone.


 


lukesdad said:


> Thoroughly enjoyed the day, couldn't think of a nicer way to spend a Saturday.


 
Okay, so *what*, *when* & *where* is the next one ? (Hopefully, Banjo will be there)

(I intend to sort out a ride for August or September up where I live).


----------



## pubrunner (28 May 2012)

Doseone said:


> . . . . . . . sorry i had to shoot off, I was already late for a prior arrangement.


 
I guessed, from your scintillating pace back to Llandovery, that you were anxious to get home promptly. Your speed on the descents was amazing; I was pretty much full-on the brakes, whilst you seemed to be pedaling like crazy - downhill ! . I just didn't have confidence to do likewise and pretty soon, you vanished into the haze . . . along with TC & LD. And all this on a hybrid bike. Granted, it does have an amazing range of gears, but that said, you still need the legs to push 'em.

If you get any fitter, you'll be an amazing cyclist . . . . . . especially, if you have a bike with 'proper' handebars  .

On reflection, I realise that I need to start doing some serious cycling; I found that I struggled on all the descents - I'd imagine that I used my brakes far more than anyone else. I could also see that my technique for taking the corners was sh*te; on all the bends, I felt more confident, by taking a wide line - 'cutting up' the other riders in the process.  I just can't corner as sharply as you guys - it feels as if the bike will slide away from under me . . . . . . . *how* do you corner and descend like that ???

I'd also be interested to know, just how other riders get in the mileage - very early morning starts, before work ?


----------



## Doseone (28 May 2012)

pubrunner said:


> I guessed, from your scintillating pace back to Llandovery, that you were anxious to get home promptly. Your speed on the descents was amazing; I was pretty much full-on the brakes, whilst you seemed to be pedaling like crazy - downhill ! . I just didn't have confidence to do likewise and pretty soon, you vanished into the haze . . . along with TC & LD. And all this on a hybrid bike. Granted, it does have an amazing range of gears, but that said, you still need the legs to push 'em.
> 
> If you get any fitter, you'll be an amazing cyclist . . . . . . especially, if you have a bike with 'proper' handebars  .
> 
> ...


 
Pubby don't do yourself down, you were flying up the hills, even _that_ hill didn't seem to cause you any problems. You were sitting at the top and didn't even look out of breath and could probably have read War and Peace by the time I finally got up there

BTW it was a pleasure to ride with you and I look forward to next time.


----------



## pubrunner (28 May 2012)

Doseone said:


> BTW it was a pleasure to ride with you


 
Likewise !



Doseone said:


> I look forward to next time.


 
Where & when ?

I'm seriously considering TC's ride from Swansea; the fact that there is beer involved is a great incentive. A kind of two for the price of one - bike ride and Beer Festival.

The pub in Llandovery that we visited, had a beer that was 7.2% - wish I could have tried that !

Anyhow,you've not answered my question - just how/when do you train and just how do you go so flipping fast downhill ? Do the flat bars help ?


----------



## Crackle (28 May 2012)

Doseone virtually holds the stem. It's like an upright tt bar position. From behind all you can see is a handlebar sticking out either side of a bloke with no arms!


----------



## pubrunner (28 May 2012)

Crackle said:


> Doseone virtually holds the stem. It's like an upright tt bar position. From behind all you can see is a handlebar sticking out either side of a bloke with no arms!


 
Yeah ! I noticed that when he swept past me on the first descent; manic grin and pedaling hard ! Have to say, his 'style' is very effective; he was flying on the road back to Llandovery . . . . . . . mind you, that could've partially been due to the fact that he didn't want to contend with an angry wife, after a late arrival home.


----------



## Doseone (28 May 2012)

pubrunner said:


> Likewise !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
OK, training - I really honestly don't do that much. I work five and a half days a week, have 2 kids who need ferrying here there and everywhere plus all the normal stuff to do at home. I tend to get 1 or if I'm lucky 2 rides a week, probably totalling 100 miles a month, seldom more, often less. My cycling is grabbing an hour or two mostly on a Sunday morning, occasionally a Saturday afternoon and almost always by myself because it's usually short notice. If you have a job and a family you will know what I mean!! That's one of the reasons it was so nice to ride a different route with some good people on Saturday. I would love to do more and am hoping that during the Summer I can maybe get a mid week evening ride in although it's not working out that way so far!

I sometimes grab the Trek (the bike I had on Saturday), or depending on weather, mood etc I might reach for the mountainbike. What I will say is that when I do go out I do like to try and work quite hard and will often push myself, particularly on the second half of a ride. I don't kill myself though because ultimately I ride for pleasure.

With the downhill thing, I just don't know. I've never really thought about it and I just sort of go with the flow. I thank you for your kind words, but there are plenty quicker than me downhill. I used to have a drop bar bike (sadly gone because of lower back issues) but wouldn't say I'm any quicker on the flat bars. If anything it might be the other way round as although I am a bit more upright on the flat bars which is good for confidence, the geometry was tighter on the drop bar so you were down lower and could probably corner a bit harder. I also think maybe doing a bit of mountain biking helps with handling.


----------



## pubrunner (28 May 2012)

Doseone said:


> . What I will say is that when I do go out I do like to try and work quite hard and *will often push myself, particularly on the second half of a ride*.


 
Yes, you did that on Saturday.

Oh ! forgot to ask, you mentioned that your forum name is derived from some musician; I'm guessing that it is a jazz musician . . . . . . . Charley Parker ? Miles Davis ?


----------



## Doseone (28 May 2012)

Crackle said:


> Doseone virtually holds the stem. It's like an upright tt bar position. From behind all you can see is a handlebar sticking out either side of a bloke with no arms!


 
I find it quite comfy, although it can make the handling a bit twitchy, but it must be a bit more aero than than the normal wide hand position with the flat bars. 



pubrunner said:


> that could've partially been due to the fact that he didn't want to contend with an angry wife, after a late arrival home.


 You've met my wife then!! Ha ha, no she was fine in fairness, but we were due at a friends bbq at 4:00 and I'd promised to do the barbecueing. The thought of some of my angry and hungry friends was enough to spur me on. Plus I had Jelly Babies waiting for me in the car, although when I dipped my hand in to get some they had melted in to a gooey slush!


----------



## Doseone (28 May 2012)

pubrunner said:


> Yes, you did that on Saturday.
> 
> Oh ! forgot to ask, you mentioned that your forum name is derived from some musician; I'm guessing that it is a jazz musician . . . . . . . Charley Parker ? Miles Davis ?


 
 No, I'm not that cultured I'm afraid!! It's this guy. He's part of a record label called Anticon and has done some collaborations with other musicians, my favourite of which is a band called 13 and God. I was at a loss as to what to use for my forum name so plumped for his name. The most recent music I bought was by him, a couple of weeks ago. Another collaboration called "Themselves".


----------



## theclaud (28 May 2012)

pubrunner said:


> Where & when ?
> 
> I'm seriously considering TC's ride from Swansea; the fact that there is beer involved is a great incentive. A kind of two for the price of one - bike ride and Beer Festival.


 
Mulling the Gower ride date over on the way back on Saturday, I was thinking that June 29 might be good for it, but I've gone and promised I'll meet up with some old friends (in Didcot of all places) that night. I can't cancel it 'cause I've been putting them off too long. This doesn't leave me with any Fridays to play with in June, because I'll be, err, off playing with The Fridays, unless people can make a short-notice one on the 8th? Can do it, say, July 13, but that's taken us a way past midsummer. What do you all think?

The FNRttC Cardiff to Swansea is 6 July - that's got beer at the end too 

Jenny and I followed up with a 36-mile Gower ride on Sunday - moderate in comparison to the Devil's Staircase (what isn't?) but not too dawdly, and with a few decentish hills. She was zipping about effortlessly, so the tough ride the day before had obviously put some fire in her legs.


----------



## frank9755 (28 May 2012)

Looks like you all had a fun day out in the sunshine!

Every year before I go up there I always say that I might have a crack at the Devil's Staircase but, after seeing it again, and struggling to get up it using a car, I've always reconsidered and never have done :-) 
Well done for trying!


----------



## lukesdad (28 May 2012)

theclaud said:


> Mulling the Gower ride date over on the way back on Saturday, I was thinking that June 29 might be good for it, but I've gone and promised I'll meet up with some old friends (in Didcot of all places) that night. I can't cancel it 'cause I've been putting them off too long. This doesn't leave me with any Fridays to play with in June, because I'll be, err, off playing with The Fridays, unless people can make a short-notice one on the 8th? Can do it, say, July 13, but that's taken us a way past midsummer. What do you all think?
> 
> The FNRttC Cardiff to Swansea is 6 July - that's got beer at the end too
> 
> Jenny and I followed up with a 36-mile Gower ride on Sunday - moderate in comparison to the Devil's Staircase (what isn't?) but not too dawdly, and with a few decentish hills. She was zipping about effortlessly, so the tough ride the day before had obviously put some fire in her legs.


 
Can't manage the 8th but any other friday should be fine, July sounds like it might be a goer ?


----------



## theclaud (28 May 2012)

lukesdad said:


> Can't manage the 8th but any other friday should be fine, July sounds like it might be a goer ?


 
Let's pencil 13th in lightly and consult El Banjoista then?


----------



## lukesdad (28 May 2012)

frank9755 said:


> Looks like you all had a fun day out in the sunshine!
> 
> Every year before I go up there I always say that I might have a crack at the Devil's Staircase but, after seeing it again, and struggling to get up it using a car, I've always reconsidered and never have done :-)
> Well done for trying!


 
Do you mtb when you go up there Frank ? We passed a nice little campsite on the way up to the dam and was thinking of towing the trailer up there for a weekends mtbting.


----------



## lukesdad (28 May 2012)

theclaud said:


> Let's pencil 13th in lightly and consult El Banjoista then?


 
Sounds good to me.


----------



## theclaud (28 May 2012)

pubrunner said:


> I just can't corner as sharply as you guys - it feels as if the bike will slide away from under me . . . . . . . *how do you corner and descend like that ???*
> 
> I'd also be interested to know, just how other riders get in the mileage - very early morning starts, before work ?


 
What tyres have you got, Pubbers? Confidence in your tyres makes a big difference on fast descents. I'm very happy with the Ultremos for being slightly "sticky", but they're a bit pricey. You want your foot down hard on the outside pedal for big fast corners, and a bit of feathery braking _before_ anything that looks nasty, rather than in the middle of it...


----------



## lukesdad (28 May 2012)

theclaud said:


> What tyres have you got, Pubbers? Confidence in your tyres makes a big difference on fast descents. I'm very happy with the Ultremos for being slightly "sticky", but they're a bit pricey. You want your foot down hard on the outside pedal for big fast corners, and a bit of feathery braking _before_ anything that looks nasty, rather than in the middle of it...


 
Pubby was the nasty looking bit in the middle of every bend


----------



## Banjo (28 May 2012)

July 13th is good for me.

Pubbies descending is nothing to do with tyres. He's just a wuss (like me). 

I'm not as slow as I was but still pretty sedate on descents.Not really planning on improving ,gives you more time to enjoy the scenery


----------



## lukesdad (28 May 2012)

Banjo said:


> July 13th is good for me.
> 
> Pubbies descending is nothing to do with tyres. He's just a wuss (like me).
> 
> I'm not as slow as I was but still pretty sedate on descents.Not really planning on improving ,gives you more time to enjoy the scenery


 
What scenery ? You can t see much with pubbys' arse in the way !


----------



## frank9755 (28 May 2012)

lukesdad said:


> Do you mtb when you go up there Frank ? We passed a nice little campsite on the way up to the dam and was thinking of towing the trailer up there for a weekends mtbting.


 

I once stayed at the campsite in Rhandirmwyn - which is very pleasant and quieter than the one you see by the road. 

But nowadays we stay at the old youth hostel at Dolgoch, which is pretty much the last word in getting away from it all. 

When we arrived the other week, the warden greeted us with the news that some mean-spirited gas technician had been up that day and condemned all the gaslights, and the solar hot water didn't work. She was most disappointed on our behalf and said that a few people she had contacted that day had cancelled. I said that I didn't think our group would be too bothered. 

And so it turned out. There was hardly ever any hot water when it did work, and someone brought a candelabra along, which was, if anything, even better than the gaslights - so we had a great weekend. One day off-road in the forest to the North of the reservoir, involving a bit of river work, and a loop round the reservoir, and down to the pub in Rhandirmwyn for lunch on the second day. The Elenydd must be the nearest thing to wilderness south of the Highlands. Often when we go into the forests, we don't see anyone else all day - on a bank holiday weekend!


----------



## Crackle (28 May 2012)

User13710 said:


> The day ended with a tailwind back to Llandovery, so that I eventually caught up with Crackle and for the first and only time of the day I wasn't last (well, someone's got to be ...).


 
Lovely write up TMN.

You didn't just catch me, you came flying up. One minute you were a distant speck and the next you came TT'ing past. I glanced at my speedo as you came by and I was doing 20 so you must have been really flying at that point.


----------



## pubrunner (28 May 2012)

User13710 said:


> . . . . . . . and to see lukesdad again (although *I might have to put him on the ignore list* for blatant lying about the route:


 
Yeah, do it ! . . . . . . . I would, given the chance !  . . . . . . . . and whilst you're about it, put in a complaint to the Moderators  .



User13710 said:


> . . . . . . *He really does live in a different* cycling *universe* from the rest of us ...)


 
It's not just the cycling universe . . .


----------



## pubrunner (28 May 2012)

User13710 said:


> Huge respect to Claudine who managed the first part of it before it defeated even her.


 
Agreed.

I said something to TC along the lines of . . . "let's kill this hill"; I was slightly surprised that she wasn't with me all the way up . . . . . . . until I found afterwards, that she was riding something like 39 X 25 - a high gear for a hill such as that.


----------



## pubrunner (28 May 2012)

theclaud said:


> What tyres have you got, Pubbers?


 
The tyres are good ones - so I'm told; but it ain't the tyres that are at fault.

Banjo's got it in one . . .



Banjo said:


> Pubbies descending is nothing to do with tyres. He's just a wuss (like me).


----------



## Doseone (28 May 2012)

User13710 said:


> Well that was interesting! I had a good journey to & from Wales, and a superb weekend at Chateau Claude, complete with sun, beer, lots of cycle- and other-chat, more beer, roast piggy and excellent company all round. It was lovely, too, to meet three new (to me) friendly forum faces and to see lukesdad again (although I might have to put him on the ignore list for blatant lying about the route: "Only one short steep one"?? [see post no 15]. He really does live in a different cycling universe from the rest of us ...)
> 
> I'll be honest, Saturday's ride was very challenging for me: I found the combination of pace, heat, a really brutal headwind (sometimes I struggled to keep upright, and when we turned across the wind I was blown across the road and often felt quite unsafe), and multiple steep gradients very testing and not a little disheartening. When I say I'm slow up hills I'm being honest - I really am very slow up hills and just can't do the silly steep stuff. Other people's ideas about their own fitness, speed and climbing ability seem to vary . If that's Pubrunner being unfit and not up to much, I look forward to seeing him on the TdF before too long!  And that ****ing Devil's Staircase! How can anyone cycle up that, it's practically vertical! I was already walking by the time we got to the foot of it. Huge respect to Claudine who managed the first part of it before it defeated even her. Mark still insisted to me that it was only short, but walking up it nearly did me in! I can safely say I will never be going that way again.
> 
> ...


 
That's a great write up TMN. I'm gutted I had to go and that I missed a beer in the sun with you all. Sounds like you had a nice Sunday

And haven't we already seen Pubby at the Tour De France


----------



## pubrunner (28 May 2012)

theclaud said:


> Let's pencil 13th in lightly and consult El Banjoista then?


 
I may well be up this - if invited ? 

Where/when does it start and finish ?

What's the format of the evening ?

I need info. to plan & organise - all that multi-tasking stuff that's so difficult.


----------



## pubrunner (28 May 2012)

Doseone said:


> That's a great write up TMN. I'm gutted I had to go and that I missed a beer in the sun with you all. Sounds like you had a nice Sunday
> 
> And haven't we already seen Pubby at the Tour De France


 
 

I can see that I need to work on my tan !


----------



## pubrunner (28 May 2012)

Doseone said:


> That's a great write up TMN.


 
Yes, an excellent write up. All that was missing, was a mention of Crackle's amazing encyclopedic memory of Cyclechat matters. If a Ph.D could be awarded for such knowledge, he'd already have graduated with flying colours . . . . . . . along with FM, of course. 



Doseone said:


> . . . I'm gutted I had to go and that I missed a beer in the sun with you all.


 
Do you reckon that you can get a pass-out from your missus, for 13th July ?


----------



## theclaud (28 May 2012)

pubrunner said:


> I may well be up this - if invited ?
> 
> Where/when does it start and finish ?
> 
> ...


 
Of course. We usually start in Gowerton early evening - 6 or so - there's a railway station, a car park, and a flattish bike path that cuts right through to Swansea bay. We'll probably stick to that start point unless there's a particular reason to change it. We begin just north of a big ridge, so there are several several ascents of varying grimness to choose from if we want to get over it first thing. None of this should bother you, as holder of the polka-dot jersey. About 30 or so miles at a non-frantic pace, with at least two pubs. We'll either finish back at the start point or in a pub from which the route back to the start point is simple! Being a matter of joining dots on a small peninsula, the ride will be zigzag or figure-of-eight in character, aiming to connect the best bits in satisfying ways...


----------



## Doseone (28 May 2012)

pubrunner said:


> Do you reckon that you can get a pass-out from your missus, for 13th July ?


 
The pass shouldn't be a problem, it's more that Friday evenings are a logistical nightmare involving after school clubs, football training and swimming (the kids, not me!!) so it could be difficult but I would love to come and will do my best.


----------



## pubrunner (29 May 2012)

theclaud said:


> We usually start in Gowerton early evening - 6 or so . . .
> . . . .. We'll either finish back at the start point or in a pub from which the route back to the start point is simple! .


 
Are there any food stops ? Or would we grab something whilst in a pub ?

What sort of time does it wind-up ?

Is Banjo going ?  He & Lukesdad will be able to celebrate the lifting of the pasty tax . . . will there be a Greggs on the route ?


----------



## theclaud (29 May 2012)

pubrunner said:


> Are there any food stops ? Or would we grab something whilst in a pub ?
> 
> What sort of time does it wind-up ?
> 
> Is Banjo going ?  He & Lukesdad will be able to celebrate the lifting of the pasty tax . . . will there be a Greggs on the route ?


 
Don't plan to stop for a meal _during_ the ride, or there wouldn't be much riding at all, but will ensure that we do not wind up in a food desert...


----------



## pubrunner (31 May 2012)

Banjo said:


> Sorry people but I have to drop out of this one .Hope the sunshines and you have a good day.


 


lukesdad said:


> That is indeed a shame Graham,*next time*


 
Oi, LD & Banjo - what's the next ride that you are organising ? C'mon, fellas - get something sorted !


----------



## lukesdad (31 May 2012)

pubrunner said:


> Oi, LD & Banjo - what's the next ride that you are organising ? C'mon, fellas - get something sorted !


I fancy doing this again.
http://ridewithgps.com/routes/693504


----------



## pubrunner (7 Jun 2012)

lukesdad said:


> I fancy doing this again.
> http://ridewithgps.com/routes/693504


 
H'mm, that's probably a bit too far for me.

Banjo, have you any rides planned ?


----------



## lukesdad (7 Jun 2012)

pubrunner said:


> H'mm, that's probably a bit too far for me.
> 
> Banjo, have you any rides planned ?


I think as they say, balls' in your court pubby


----------



## theclaud (11 Jul 2012)

Bumpetty-bump! I turned the page in my diary and saw that I had the Gower Evening Ride pencilled in for this Friday! It might well have dropped off everybody's radar so I don't mind postponing, but I can still do it if we are of a mind to get our arses into gear. Whaddayathink?


----------



## pubrunner (11 Jul 2012)

It is probably a bit soon for me, but I've a few Fridays free in August . . if it is to be on a Friday (night) ?


----------



## Banjo (12 Jul 2012)

Probably a bit late to try and raise support for it now. Maybe we ought to postpone and set up a new thread to give it a bit more publicity ?


----------



## theclaud (12 Jul 2012)

Banjo said:


> Probably a bit late to try and raise support for it now. Maybe we ought to postpone and set up a new thread to give it a bit more publicity ?


 
If the weather is anything like tonight's, postponement can only be a good thing. I am running out of Summer Fridays a bit, but I'm sure we can think of something...


----------



## Banjo (12 Jul 2012)

Is it summer yet? Its a shame to not do a ride but there seems a lack of interest in this one, crap weather doesnt help to raise the enthusiasm, I allways wondered where the expression "take a rain cheque " came from..Does it have to be a Friday?


----------



## theclaud (12 Jul 2012)

Banjo said:


> Does it have to be a Friday?


 
Not from my point of view, but I seem to remember there was a reason for it...


----------



## Banjo (12 Jul 2012)

Not having a regular type job I tend to forgetr about what day it is. I guess some folk can finish work earlier on Friday .


----------

